# Clipper question



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi! I was just wondering if anyone can recommend some clippers that would work with thick poodle type hair. The clippers I have are good for wavy coats, but it doesn't work too well with thick poodle coat.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I use this and it works very well. Jake has super think hair.
http://www.petco.com/product/11517/Andis-AGC2-2-Speed-Professional-Clipper.aspx

you do need to make sure they are clean and well combed through before you start. I tend to comb him really well and do a ruff cut. Then I wash, dry and comb again and do a finish cut.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Will look into those. I normally clean and comb my dogs before clipping them (mostly clip Miles), but his fur is wavy and not as thick. Amiee Jane's fur is thick and curly, and it didn't go as smoothly as Miles's normally does.


http://www.petco.com/product/12225/Wahl-U-Clip-Pet-Clipper-Kit.aspx

This is what I got when I decided that it would be less traumatizing for Miles if I groomed him myself). It works fine on his coat, and for keeping Amiee Jane's areas (lay bits and butt) cleaned. But it doesn't do so well for the rest of her.


----------

